# My Photoblog



## tachyon (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi guys,

I'd like to share my photoblog to you. Please let me know what you think of it. My photography has a rqagne from nature to abstract. I post new image regularly. Comments are most welcomed.

http://www.outtospace.com/

Enjoy the trip.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 14, 2004)

I wanna be able to take pics like that *sob*


----------



## bshearer (Sep 15, 2004)

Do you have an RSS feed ?


----------



## tachyon (Sep 15, 2004)

bshearer said:
			
		

> Do you have an RSS feed ?



Thx for asking. Unfortunately, I don't. But I am working on it. I'll definitely let you know when it's done.


----------

